# The Style of the Villages in Arizona



## Bubbska (Apr 18, 2022)

The wife and I spent a week last year in the villages and loved it.  Loved the town squares, the live concerts and everything available by golf cart.  
We live in Colorado and would like to keep a home also here to be close to family.  Florida just seems so far away to go back and forth.  I s there anything like The Villages in Arizona?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2022)

I just checked their website. It doesn't seem they have another location but I wondered if something similar under other names are located in other states. I did a search and found this. It mentions Sun City in AZ. The red links within the article connect you to the homes available (each with several photos), the amenities and tax information. Some of the homes look quite affordable.
https://www.55places.com/blog/communities-across-the-country-that-compare-to-the-villages
Here are some reviews:
https://www.55places.com/arizona/communities/sun-city#reviews
Welcome to the forum. Nice group of people here so I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


@C50


----------



## C50 (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm following this post.   I have tried researching for the same type of community in AZ. and never came up with anything except some mobile home parks.  My ex in-laws live in the Villages in FL. and also really liked the setup and community, but am not a fan of FL. overall so don't want to live there.


----------



## Bubbska (Apr 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I just checked their website. It doesn't seem they have another location but I wondered if something similar under other names are located in other states. I did a search and found this. It mentions Sun City in AZ. The red links within the article connect you to the homes available (each with several photos), the amenities and tax information. Some of the homes look quite affordable.
> https://www.55places.com/blog/communities-across-the-country-that-compare-to-the-villages
> Here are some reviews:
> https://www.55places.com/arizona/communities/sun-city#reviews
> ...


Thank you for your reply.  I have looked at this site a few times.


----------



## Bubbska (Apr 19, 2022)

C50 said:


> I'm following this post.   I have tried researching for the same type of community in AZ. and never came up with anything except some mobile home parks.  My ex in-laws live in the Villages in FL. and also really liked the setup and community, but am not a fan of FL. overall so don't want to live there.


I was hoping somebody on here have been to the villages and have found a place like them in Arizona.  We loved the town squares at the villages.  Everything you need was so close all you needed was a golf cart.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 24, 2022)

We used to live in Sun City West in Arizona which is 3 miles west of Sun City.  On the other side of Grand avenue from there is Sun City Grand and west of the city of Surprise is Sun City Festival.  All were built by the Del Webb corporation.  Many residents owned both a car and a golf cart.  There are many clubs and activities there.  We visited family in the Villages once, but did not see the common areas.


----------



## Brookswood (Jun 29, 2022)

Can one get a shot term rental in places like Sun City or similar?  I don't want to buy there until I am certain I would live there for many years.    I would like to a one - two month rental to see what life is like there.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 3, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Can one get a shot term rental in places like Sun City or similar?  I don't want to buy there until I am certain I would live there for many years.    I would like to a one - two month rental to see what life is like there.


I would suggest inquiring at a local real estate office.  Zillow or Realtor.com might also be a source of information.  There are also sites that list retirement communities.  It is 7 years since we returned to Florida, so I am not current.


----------

